# Forum About Russia Society  Иностранцы о Москве

## Indra

http://usolt.livejournal.com/262384.html 
отрывок оттуда  *Про русские традиции*
Русские более старших поколений часто очень суеверны. Смешное суеверие: Если женщина сядет на землю, то у нее не будет детей. Межполовые отношения очень консервативны. Женщинам не полагается заниматься физическим трудом, например двигать мебель. Мужчины должны придерживаться "джентельменских" правил, например, открывать дверь, пододвигать стул, предлагать свою одежду, когда холодно и т.п. Такие старомодные привычки часто смущали женщин из нашей американской группы. 
Водка тоже большая часть культуры. Говорят, что если хоть раз пили вместе, то уже друзья на всю жизнь. 
Я был удивлен насколько тихо ведут себя русские. Иногда вечером я прогуливался по Тверской (по сути московский Бродвей), вокруг меня шли сотни людей, но слышать можно было только шаги. Если только не напившись водки (что влопне обычно здесь), русские всегда ведут себя тихо, разговаривают шепотом. Порой в разговоре мне было тяжело их расслышать. Еще раз я понял, насколько громко могут вести себя американцы...  
Здесь не часто увидишь улыбку. Философия следующая: "Улыбка должна идти от сердца" Это, с одной стороны может и правильно, если впомнить множество деланных улыбок у нас в Америке. Но иногда это нервирует. Один мой однокурсник очень точно заметил: "В русском языке есть шесть слов обозначающих "страдание", и ни одного слова для "личного пространства". Люди сразу же узнают американцев и не боятся смотреть на нас как на чужаков. 
Бездомные в России совсем не такие как в Америке, они более трагичны и менее опасны. В Нью Йорке большинство бездомных выглядят как наркоманы и вообще наводят страх. В России же, я бы описал бездомных как просто несчастных и лишних людей.

----------


## BappaBa

Умора!  

> Еле нашли ресторан 'Yalki Palki' (который, как я понял, дословно переводится как "кровавый крик") на первом этаже здания, хотя с улицы его было прекрасно видно.

  

> *О женщинах*
> Реалии русской культуры большего всего затронули женщин в нашей группе. Суть в том, что в России, унижают достоинство женщин. На протяжении всей истории, женщины не были равны с мужчинами. Хотя со стороны и кажется, что им и более комфортно (мужчины пододвигают стул, открывают дверь, подают руку), тем не менее наши девушки не всегда могли чувствовать себя в полной безопасности. к женщинам не относятся как к равным... феминизма практически нет. из всего этого становится ясно, почему многие женщины каждый день так изысканно одеваются; просто необходимо быть красивой, выглядеть потрясающе; очень важно нравится мужчинам. К женщинам не относятся с таким же уважением как к мужчинам. *Как выяснилось, некоторые девушки из нашей группы пережили случаи сексуального домогательства в метро и ресторанах*.

 =)))))))

----------


## Scrabus

В US слишком помешаны на "личном пространстве". Там не только "полапать", даже подойти и тронуть за руку девушку опасно, засудить могут))). Не удивительно, что им там везде "домогательства" мерещатся.   ::

----------


## Lampada

Меня до сих потрясает безразличие американцев к тому, что все слышат их разговоры о личных делах.  Особенно часто молодые девчонки в общественном транспорте в полный голос рассказывают подружкам, что у них происходит. За 15 минут можно узнать всё о жизни этих девочек. 
И улыбаются тебе так, что начинаешь думать, что либо они тебя знают, либо сумашедшие.  Правда, теперь я на всякий случай счастливо улыбаюсь в ответ.

----------


## Rtyom

> Правда, теперь я на всякий случай счастливо улыбаюсь в ответ.

 Это после стольких лет пребывания в Америке?  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada   Правда, теперь я на всякий случай счастливо улыбаюсь в ответ.   Это после стольких лет пребывания в Америке?

 20+

----------


## Оля

Ой, я сегодня такой потрясающий диалог на улице слышала!   ::  
Вышла из дома, иду к магазину, а сзади меня какая-то пара идет, мужчина чуть помоложе, женщина чуть постарше (я не оглядывалась, но судя по голосам, может, даже мать и сын). 
Мужской голос спрашивает:
- И что, когда он *пистолет* достал, тот сразу успокоился, да? _(у меня первая мысль была, что они какой-то фильм обсуждают...)_
Женский голос:
- Ну да, так, в общем... Конечно. Успокоился.
- Но он ведь вообще-то никому ничего бы не сделал этим пистолетом, да?
- Да нет, конечно!.. ОН ЖЕ ПЬЯНЫЙ БЫЛ!   ::   
Мне интересно, что бы подумал какой-нибудь иностранец, если бы такое услышал. Вот так выходишь в магазин за хлебом, а тут вполне мирные на вид прохожие спокойно про пистолеты между собой разговаривают.   ::

----------


## Lampada

Ну и ну! В Чикаго такого не услышишь.  Правда, я не во всех районах бываю.

----------


## Leof

А в мавзолее правда нельзя улыбаться?
Нет, правда?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Cмешное суеверие: Если женщина сядет на землю, то у нее не будет детей.

 Я бы саму эту фразу назвала "смешным" преувеличением и упрощением, а проще говоря ерундой. (Про развесистую клюкву там не было?)  ::   
Действительно, есть люди, которые считают, что частое сидение на холодной земле может вызывать воспалительные процессы в некоторых, гм, "женских" частях организма. Это, впрочем, вовсе не означает, что "не будет детей". Просто болеть лишний раз никому не хочется. В любом случае, в "суеверия" я бы это не стала записывать. В худшем случае, в заблуждения (хотя неверность этого утверждения не доказана  :: ). 
Кстати, иностранцы считают "русским суеверием" (и очень над ним смеются) утверждение, что от холода можно простудиться, мотивируя это тем, что простуда вызывается вирусом. Хотя от сильного переохлаждения элементарно снижается иммунитет, вот вам и насморк. Никакой магии. 
Зато один американский врач на полном серьезе ту же простуду после прогулки под дождем объяснял "аллергией на холод". Вот как супернаучно. Куда нам до такой продвинутой медицины.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> А в мавзолее правда нельзя улыбаться?
> Нет, правда?

 Нет, конечно. Запрет только на съемку. Просто, глупо скалиться в Мавзолее или в Бабьем Яру, имхо.

----------


## Ramil

> А в мавзолее правда нельзя улыбаться?
> Нет, правда?

 Да там как-то не хочется  :: 
Такие дядьки в штатском стоят и всем своим видом показывают, что за улыбку последует как минимум высылка в сибирь.

----------


## Leof

Ага, а если всё-таки прыснешь, Ленин пальчиком погрозит.

----------


## Rtyom

Смеяться, право, не грешно, над тем, что кажется смешно... 
Из истин не в последней инстанции.

----------


## Оля

> Женщинам не полагается заниматься физическим трудом, например двигать мебель.

 Мда... Что б со мной было, если б я двигала мебель...   ::     

> из всего этого становится ясно, почему многие женщины каждый день так изысканно одеваются; просто необходимо быть красивой, выглядеть потрясающе; очень важно нравится мужчинам.

 А что, в Америке женщины не хотят быть красивыми и нравиться мужчинам?   ::  
Больше всего меня шокировало вот это:  

> Для изображения Эллы Фицжеральд и Глории Гейнор студенты загримировали лица в черный цвет.... что совсем недопустимо в Америке. Я, конечно же, уверен, что они покрасили лица из художественных побуждений, а не из-за расовых предрассудков, однако все же это оскорбило некоторых людей из нашей группы.

----------


## Ramil

> Женщинам не полагается заниматься физическим трудом, например двигать мебель.
> 			
> 		  Мда... Что б со мной было, если б я двигала мебель...    
> [quote:6jw3fhz1]из всего этого становится ясно, почему многие женщины каждый день так изысканно одеваются; просто необходимо быть красивой, выглядеть потрясающе; очень важно нравится мужчинам.

 А что, в Америке женщины не хотят быть красивыми и нравиться мужчинам?   :: [/quote:6jw3fhz1] 
То, что в нашей стране не прижился феминизм я считаю одним из самых величайших наших достижений. Заявляю это абсолютно серьёзно.

----------


## pw-

I realize this was posted quite a while ago, so apologies for bringing this dead thread back, but I found the original blogs in English, and I have to say, I was glued to them all night. I loved his descriptions of Moscow and St. Pete. If anyone planning to travel to Russia is interested, here are the entries, total of 6.  http://etaimoscow.blogspot.com/2007_10_01_archive.html

----------


## BappaBa

> http://etaimoscow.blogspot.com/2007_10_01_archive.html

  

> The enormous statues scattered around the city (there are still some monuments to Lenin and Stalin as well as many other historical figures), are dark and masculine, as opposed to the more delicate feminine Western classical Roman sculptures.

 Stalin?   ::  Where?

----------


## pw-

I was surprised to hear that as well! I think he might be mistaken, as I doubt there would be any Stalin statues left after the de-Stalinization.

----------

